# Anybody opt for Extended Warranty?



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Kind of goes along with my last "how many miles" question.

Looks like there's not many people that are out of warranty

Anybody spring for the extended variety, and if so, GM or aftermarket? What kind of prices are you seeing?


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Will be out of Goat before warranty expires.


----------



## Warner Robins GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

I got in in the "just in case of" situation. I don't plan on driving the goat much....but if something goes wrong it will help out.

7yr/70k miles thru GM was 3999


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

noz34me said:


> Kind of goes along with my last "how many miles" question.
> 
> Looks like there's not many people that are out of warranty
> 
> Anybody spring for the extended variety, and if so, GM or aftermarket? What kind of prices are you seeing?


I think too many people are trying to keep the factory warranty valid to worry about an extended one. 

But me personally I did not. I had a Firebird for 6 years and I only put 22k miles on it. So it did not make sense. But if the car was a daily driver and I was planning on doing _*nothing*_ to it through its years then I would spring for the GMPP extended warranty. 

DO NOT GET ANYTHING OTHER THAN GMPP!!!!! All the others are BS!!!!!!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I did, primarily because of GM's shameful 3/36 warranty. What a joke. I got GM's 100k mile warranty, which will in my case not last two years.

I pile on the miles...though I will only use the extended warranty if something catastrophic occurs to the drivetrain...I've pretty much buggered factory warranty on everything else.


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

HELL NO!! What a waste. I'll take my chances. That's free money for someone else. Most cars' bugs work out early in their lives. Plus, you have to have one pretty major issue to have it pay off. So far Groucho is the only person on this forum who had a major issue with a GTO.

I had one with my previous car and shortly there after sold it back at a slight loss, but still like $900. Kept that car 8 years and never needed the warranty. So in that case I made a good decision.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Another reason I opted for the GM extended warranty- my last GM product, a 1991 S10 4.3l V6 pickup, attempted to hurl a connecting rod though the block, which is Very Bad thing. The truck had 95k miles on it at the time.

As I noted, this car will never see the inside of a GM service department unless another catastrophic failure occurs. It has been my experience that the level of incompetency and a general atmoshpere of not-giving-a-sh1t at these dealers is rivaled only by the Post Office and DMV.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Another reason I opted for the GM extended warranty- my last GM product, a 1991 S10 4.3l V6 pickup, attempted to hurl a connecting rod though the block, which is Very Bad thing. The truck had 95k miles on it at the time.
> 
> As I noted, this car will never see the inside of a GM service department unless another catastrophic failure occurs. It has been my experience that the level of incompetency and a general atmoshpere of not-giving-a-sh1t at these dealers is rivaled only by the Post Office and DMV.


Unfortunately I have to agree with you on that one. Service is one of the primary reasons GM struggles like it does with its reputation on reliability. My friend had a transmission wind and grind on his sequoia and they completly replaced the entire thing and had him out of there in two days. 

If the same thing happened on a Yukon they would try to repair it 19 times and then decide that they will replace it after you invested 892 hours and 1342 cups of coffee in the service waiting room. 

Serivce sucks. Unless you know someone or are friends with one of them.


ALSO - Groucho is not the only one with major problems, several have had to have their transmissions swapped, suspension changes, etc. The car has its fair share of bugs. But its a high performance machine, so some of it is expected.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Here is my list of "minor" problems.....
2 trannys
3 c.v. shafts
1 driveshaft
2 stub shafts
1 clutch
1 slave cylinder
1 power steering pump
1 ignition key cylinder
1 rear sway bar link
1 rear sway bar
..... that's all I can remember, granted I actually *drove* my car the way I felt it should have been driven, it didn't do all that bad. Trust me when I say that all cars are gonna have their problems, and I'm not the only one that has had issues.


----------



## LITTLE GTO (Dec 8, 2005)

I got there 5yr 40,000 mile warranty for $700 from Ken Fitchner.I plan on putting about 3,000 miles a year on her. He's a dealer that sells GM extended warranties at wholesale prices.The dealer I bought my car from wanted $2100 for the same one.The only thing is I don't think I 'll ever use it unless something major breaks and even then I would be leary about leaving her at the dealer.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Here is my list of "minor" problems.....
> 2 trannys
> 3 c.v. shafts
> 1 driveshaft
> ...


Holy Smokes!

I thought I was buying a reliable performance car. I doubt I'll ever push this car to the max, but I did plan on keeping it for maybe 5 or 6 years. 

Extended warranty is looking pretty good.


----------



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

They are a total waste of time to me, I drive 5-7k miles a year in my car. I bought one with the Mits Galant I had a few years back and decided before the factory waranty was up that it was going to be a waste, they only offered to refund half my money. Their argument was once I purchaced the waranty it "took over" as my factory waranty, and I had used half of it. Bunch of crap if you ask me.


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Are squeaks and rattles that drive me f****** crazy covered?

Don't get me wrong, I love my goat, but I am a slightly (?) anal person (ask my wife).

Driver's seat creaks when I go through turns, steering wheel makes a 'vinyl on vinyl' rubbing sound after you drive the car more than 15 miles at a time and I've been into the dealership twice to have a creak in the clutch fixed. Now when I let the driver window auto-roll down it's creaking too.

Within the first couple months I had to make the dealer (kicking and screaming mind you) replace the interior passenger door panel because the suede kept pulling away from the panel. They tried to re-glue it twice before I finally put my foot down and demanded a new panel. Even the new panel has bubbling under the suede. (At the same position that the_ driver_ side does)

*Dealernut*, since you seem to be at least dealer-affiliated, am I whining or do I have legitimate gripes. In my opinion if I spend over 30 grand for a car such as this, I should reasonably be able to expect it to be free of this annoying shet for at least a full year. What do you think?

I don;t want to be the 'boy who cried wolf' in case mahor issues pop up but Jesus man, I'm going frickin' batty here.


----------



## dgoat4me (Dec 27, 2005)

Because my car came from The Price is Right TV show, it was brand new bought from a 72 year old guy that won it and it was delivered to his door with 12 miles. I bought mine from a Toyota dealer and HATE Pontiac so said screw them and the sh*ty GM service and bought and extendo that starts at day 1 from Toyota. It is zero deductable good for 7 years 100K miles and I only have to go to an ASE cert shop, which by the way the speed shop that does ALL my work is. So as soon as my rear end starts it's goofey noises...BAM I got a new 3.91 rear end god I love Toyata. Anyways like all of told me when I was getting the car the weakest part of this fantastic car is the DEALER I went with someone elses warranty, also I only paid cost, $1093.00 for the extendo.


----------



## BlueBomber (Feb 11, 2005)

come on gtodealer lets be realistic here a lot of these guys don't know about all the mods you had on your car. obviously stuff is gonna break when your puting out 600 some odd horses in a car thats made for 350, 450hp max.


----------



## 6.0GTO (Mar 13, 2005)

:agree Bluebomber has a point. If we are going to modify our cars, or at least drive the crap out of them, doesn't it make sense to "waste" the money on an extended warranty now so that when you destroy something expensive its all swapped out for free later. Particularly drive train components.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I agree Blue, I really didn't specify that my car had tons of crap done to it and was drag raced regularly..... that's one of the reasons that I said it wasn't that bad, I wouldn't say I abused the car... I just found all of the weak links.
And, btw, I didn't get an extended warranty for the simple reason of modding my car, if you do this it's pointless. If I was going to get an extended warranty from GM, it would be GMPP.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> I agree Blue, I really didn't specify that my car had tons of crap done to it and was drag raced regularly..... that's one of the reasons that I said it wasn't that bad, I wouldn't say I abused the car... I just found all of the weak links.
> And, btw, I didn't get an extended warranty for the simple reason of modding my car, if you do this it's pointless. If I was going to get an extended warranty from GM, it would be GMPP.



HAHAHA!!!!! I love the Avatar Steve!!!!!!Reminds me of Adam Sandler in the movie Bullet Proof "DINNEYLAND!!!!! DISNEYLAND!!!!!!!"

*MeanGoat* - Your concerns are valid, bacause I personally have never heard a GTO make the noises you described. If it is out of the ordinary for the vehicle then it needs to be addressed. My opinion is to take to to a service department and speak with their head service manager. Sit him down and "_talk TO_" him. Don't talk down to him or bitch to him. Just tell him your issues and try to be accomodating on your side so he can be accomodating on his side. Tell him you will help in any way, be accomodating with your schedule(if possible) and tell him he is guaranteed good survey scores if you are treated well. 

The suede coming off is a common problem with the 05's for some reason. I have not seen one 04 with the problem. 

*Now if the dealership is being a dick and will not assist you then hammer them on their CSI(customer survey) and go to another of the 2000 dealerships that can help with the car. *

But remember. Creaks and rattles can be hundreds of things in a car. Especially a mass produced car. It can/will take some time for them to find them all. AND the GTO is an unusual car to most service techs so it might take some time for them to get it right. The aussies build their cars backwards(that was a bad joke).


----------



## goatsandstrats (Jul 2, 2005)

I didn't buy the warranty when I got the car but as long as you have less than 12000 miles you can get it at the same rate as new. I'm at 10500+- and seriously looking at it.. I 've had them before from Ford (and they paid for themselves many times over). Didn't on my 02 Camaro but the basic warranty got used quite a bit but that's a much lower class car than the goat. My concern is I have a strange noise (almost harmonic vibration sound) when changing gears about about 3500/4000 rpms.. you can hear it "wind down) when shifting.. dealer was great to drop tran (6 speed) and go thru it but found nothing... gm techs told them to tell me to shift at shift points in the manual (yeah, like that's going to happen) (which is basically what the mechanic told them too...) and way.. I plan to keep the goat for a while and i'm putting less miles on it now (prefer to drive the old 94 ranger to work in bad weather).. My deal offerer me a "discount" price but still too high.. Found another dealer close that offered for 100 over cost which looking at the numbers quoted and the onlline "discounted" warranties seems about right. I want the GM Major Guard (local dealer mechanics said he had no trouble with them.. he could just replace part knowing it was covered UNLIKE the 3rd party the sales group liked to push which he said required him to call, get it inspected, etc then maybe fix)...... With the cost of an engine or tranny in these things I think it might be good insurance... I don't abuse the goat but I don't baby it... and I'll get with a bonus (free money) or my tax refund... I am looking at around 5yr 75k plan.. figure if I haven't broke it by then I'll be okay... agree with Groucho.. 36 36 is a joke....


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Dealernut I just wanted to say thanks for posting the reply. I really needed some outside help on this one.

It's funny you should mention sitting down and 'talking to the dealer' because thats exactly the same thing I was planning on doing. You can catch more flies with honey than vineger (No I'm not THAT old to be using that expression (27)) I was always say and I always like to try that approach before be a dickhead.

Thanks again. It is appreciated.


----------



## 4 BKT VET (Mar 28, 2006)

Well, has the question reallyu been answered. Has anyone had any experience or reccomendations for "aftermarket" extended warranties?


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

goatsandstrats said:


> I didn't buy the warranty when I got the car but as long as you have less than 12000 miles you can get it at the same rate as new. I'm at 10500+- and seriously looking at it.. I 've had them before from Ford (and they paid for themselves many times over). Didn't on my 02 Camaro but the basic warranty got used quite a bit but that's a much lower class car than the goat. My concern is I have a strange noise (almost harmonic vibration sound) when changing gears about about 3500/4000 rpms.. you can hear it "wind down) when shifting.. dealer was great to drop tran (6 speed) and go thru it but found nothing... gm techs told them to tell me to shift at shift points in the manual (yeah, like that's going to happen) (which is basically what the mechanic told them too...) and way.. I plan to keep the goat for a while and i'm putting less miles on it now (prefer to drive the old 94 ranger to work in bad weather).. My deal offerer me a "discount" price but still too high.. Found another dealer close that offered for 100 over cost which looking at the numbers quoted and the onlline "discounted" warranties seems about right. I want the GM Major Guard (local dealer mechanics said he had no trouble with them.. he could just replace part knowing it was covered UNLIKE the 3rd party the sales group liked to push which he said required him to call, get it inspected, etc then maybe fix)...... With the cost of an engine or tranny in these things I think it might be good insurance... I don't abuse the goat but I don't baby it... and I'll get with a bonus (free money) or my tax refund... I am looking at around 5yr 75k plan.. figure if I haven't broke it by then I'll be okay... agree with Groucho.. 36 36 is a joke....


I believe that 12,000 miles OR 12 months from point of ownership to purchase the warranty as new. After that, they charge more. Bought mine in January, and will buy a low mileage long term contract in December.


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

noz34me said:


> Holy Smokes!
> 
> I thought I was buying a reliable performance car. I doubt I'll ever push this car to the max, but I did plan on keeping it for maybe 5 or 6 years.
> 
> Extended warranty is looking pretty good.



1- LS2 engine covered by GM's warranty. Thanks GM! :lol: :rofl:


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

I took the 60 month 75K mile extended. It was only $1300 so I did it. If something major were to go wrong, I at least want it to happen AFTER I've payed the thing off (and not before) :willy:


----------



## 4 BKT VET (Mar 28, 2006)

OK, so does anyones warranty cover connectors. I had a clock spring (contact assembly in the steering wheel for all controls including air bag) in my Dodge van go away under warranty, and it was NOT covered. When I asked the GM guys, they said the same thing. I was $450.00 into a stupid steering wheel, and it was still dirty.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

4 BKT VET said:


> OK, so does anyones warranty cover connectors. I had a clock spring (contact assembly in the steering wheel for all controls including air bag) in my Dodge van go away under warranty, and it was NOT covered. When I asked the GM guys, they said the same thing. I was $450.00 into a stupid steering wheel, and it was still dirty.


Best advice I can give you is buy the GM extended warranty. It's seamless when you go to use it.

Second best advice is to buy an exclusionary policy instead of inclusive policy if you go aftermarket. That means they list what is NOT covered insted of giving you a short list of what is.


----------



## carbuff (Feb 7, 2005)

noz34me said:


> Kind of goes along with my last "how many miles" question.
> 
> Looks like there's not many people that are out of warranty
> 
> Anybody spring for the extended variety, and if so, GM or aftermarket? What kind of prices are you seeing?


I waited til my car had 11,800 miles and bought the 7yr /100K warranty. That way it actually covered the car til it was 8yrs old or hit 111,800 miles cause it dont kick in til the 3/36 expires anyway. I paid 1,200 through the selling dealer. Unfortunatly it doesnt cover the clutch/p-plate or T-O bearing. But if you bought an Automatic, it covered everything.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

noz34me said:


> Best advice I can give you is buy the GM extended warranty. It's seamless when you go to use it.


Obviously posted by someone who has yet to try and "use it" with a P-P-Pontiac "service" department. :lol: 

The point, however, is well taken-- aftermarket warranties are the product of Satan and some of his more boring, if still very evil, minions.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

G.M.'s extended warranty is the best I have delt with (being a mechanic) 
Ex: Had a v6 grand am with bad head gaskets. Wrote up an estimate including sending the heads to a machine shop for damage checks. The insurance company (First Extended) said to strait edge the heads, and if they were not warped to just replace the faulty head gaskets. I did as told and about a week later the car came back burning coolant. Pulled the heads again (at the customer's expense because First Extend refused to pay the bill)
sent them to our local machine shop who found cracks. The car is now running again with it's newly repaired heads and it's owners in court trying to get their money back.


----------



## cuspid (Dec 8, 2004)

Any gm dealer can sell you a warranty.Chevy dealer sold me my warranty. Check this thread http://forums.corvetteforum.com/showthread.php?t=1322007&highlight=shopping+gmpp


----------

